

Show HN: Messenger.com Native - imd23
https://github.com/imton/MessengerNative

======
Coxa
This is just the source code from messenger.com plugged into a node-webkit and
in no way "native".

~~~
derefr
It's "native" in about the same sense that a PhoneGap app is a "native" app.

------
mts_
I've been using Goofy for a couple of months:
[http://www.goofyapp.com/](http://www.goofyapp.com/)

This project looks super nice, but native notifications would be nice.

~~~
kiliankoe
What would be different here to the way that Goofy does it? Goofy handles
notifications through it's wrapper and sends them over to the notification
center, thus being native notifications. The rest is all a webview, for both
of these projects.

~~~
mts_
Correct, the main differentiator would be the notifications and the additional
styling on top of the web view.

Goofy was created before messenger.com and had a bit of extra styling afaik.

------
Spiritus
There's this as well (OS X only): [https://github.com/rsms/fb-mac-
messenger](https://github.com/rsms/fb-mac-messenger)

I haven't actually tried it myself yet though...

------
lechevalierd3on
"Native" it is a webview...

------
xzion
Mouse doesn't seem to work correctly on win64, left click just selects the
window and right click gives standard minimize/maximize/close options. Also
there's two scroll bars on the right hand side, where there should be zero.

I was able to tab down to the login form and enter credentials, but just got
served with the "Please try again later" page, same as I'm getting in the
browser at the moment.

But thanks!

------
Artemis2
I really dig the app, but there's a few features that won't be trivial to
implement to get the feel of a native app:

\- Native notifications

\- Actual window (to replace the "dragging any part of the screen drags the
window" and to minimize the app)

\- Ability to hide the app away by just closing it

Also I have a big scrollbar on the right, no matter the size of the window
(I'm on a 15" MacBook Pro Retina).

Keep up the good work!

~~~
joeyspn
I implemented all of this building a whatsapp desktop version of whatsapp web
(also with nw.js) and it is working fine... It's really simple to do. Slack is
also a nw.js app if you haven't noticed, so it is the proof that you can get a
near-native behavior... =)

I haven't uploaded the repo cos I fear backlash from facebook even if it is
just a wrapper... Remember that the guy that built WhatsAPI/yowsup has been
banned from fb and whatsapp...

------
captn3m0
To the mac guys in here, I thought that Fluid[0] was used a lot on the OSX
world for creating chromeless apps for websites. Isn't that the case anymore?

[0]: [http://fluidapp.com/](http://fluidapp.com/)

~~~
joeyspn
Fluidapp browser engine is old and doesn't support things like WebRTC, Web
Workers, or modern HTML5 specs. NW.js is based on Chromium so it is basically
riding the state-of-the-art wave... you can even pass chrome-flags during
compilation for building experimental features.. It's _much more_ powerful...

I'm halfway of building a nw.js FOSS version of fluidapp that acts as wrapper
for modern webapps. =)

~~~
captn3m0
Please don't keep it limited to osx. I'd love for it to be available on Linux
as well. Should be doable since nw.js has nice cross-platform support.

------
samat
Maybe I am dumb, but how should I run it on Mac? Can't find an executable,
only .exe files :(

~~~
samat
Okay, changed Gruntfile, there was an error saying it's Windows on Mac.

~~~
clooth
I created a pull request for this fix as well.

------
mashlol
Is this on npm? You should add it if it isn't!

~~~
imd23
Should I? I don't know why, but I feel it doesn't feets npm. Why would someone
want to get this from npm?

------
msoad
Does it have notifications?

~~~
therein
Looking at the code, it doesn't other than the audio that Facebook plays
within the webview. That's pretty much the entirety of the code anyway:

<webview id="wv1"
src="[https://www.messenger.com/login"](https://www.messenger.com/login")
partition=""></webview>

Definitely a needed project, though.

